
Lda2vec: Tools for interpreting natural language - alex_hirner
https://github.com/cemoody/lda2vec
======
brudgers
Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10919744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10919744)

------
haddr
Very cool indeed. I wonder if it permits incremental model generation, so that
i could be usable for classifying new data and new topics?

------
wyldfire
How does lda2vec compare with sense2vec [1]?

[1] [http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06388](http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06388)

~~~
alex_hirner
sense2vec tags tokens with information from syntactic parsing and by that
offers finer grained meaning on the word level. Here is a good implementation
btw: [https://spacy.io/blog/sense2vec-with-
spacy](https://spacy.io/blog/sense2vec-with-spacy)

lda2vec has a different goal, namely classifying utterances with features on
the sentence/document level. Thus it is to my understanding doc2vec with
regularization for enhanced interpretability.

